# Apple offers $45 credit for Canadian owners of older iPods



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Apple offers $45 credit for Canadian owners of older iPods




> Following two class-action lawsuits, Apple Canada Inc. is offering $45 credits to Canadian residents who own a new first-, second- or third-generation iPod purchased before June 24, 2004.





> Apple agreed to a settlement covering both claims. The deal has to be finalized in court in Montreal on May 26 and in Toronto on June 20.





> Apple's compensation offer is actually a credit, usable at Apple's online store, a notice in several newspapers said yesterday.


 - Anyone see this?



> Information on how to obtain or file a claim is available at: Trudel & Johnston, avocats, Bell Phillips Gill Young LLP or iPod Battery Settlement Program - Apple Canada



Apple offers $45 credit for Canadian owners of older iPods




.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

the iPod Battery Settlement Program - Apple Canada website wasnt displaying the data correctly - it was just a blank page - i checked the source data on the page and came up with this link:

http://images.apple.com/ca/ipod/settlement/settlement_agreement.pdf

this has all the legal details surrounding the settlement and the information required to understand what needs to be done if you qualify.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Cool ... the worst thing is that if I want to make a claim now I have to find my original receipt for my 1G iPod I bought the day they got released!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

My fourth generation 20GB model just misses the cut.

Then again, I still use it, battery life remains great, it's in the same condition as day one (thanks, iSkin), and I already got a $25 cash rebate from Apple thanks to the illegal service charge Apple was forced to charge on recordable media, later challenged, rescinded and refunded.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

There is one lawsuit outstanding:

"Still up in the air is a lawsuit by another Canadian gentleman who discovered that his 8GB nano only has 7.45GB of storage. I have the same iPod, so I will be watching this closely."

I got that from this page:

Apple Owns Up To Defective Batteries In Canada « The IT Nerd


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Apple to Provide Refunds for Notebook Power Adapters?
> 
> 
> In another class action suit settlement, Apple has reportedly agreed to give refunds of $25-$79 to as many as 2.3 million PowerBook and iBook owners who purchased faulty power adapters.
> ...


Apple to Provide Refunds for Notebook Power Adapters? - Mac Forums


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

Yeah I still have my receipt for our 15GB iPod...tptptptp


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

8127972 said:


> There is one lawsuit outstanding:
> 
> "Still up in the air is a lawsuit by another Canadian gentleman who discovered that his 8GB nano only has 7.45GB of storage. I have the same iPod, so I will be watching this closely."


:lmao: 

Retard.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

8127972 said:


> There is one lawsuit outstanding:
> 
> "Still up in the air is a lawsuit by another Canadian gentleman who discovered that his 8GB nano only has 7.45GB of storage. I have the same iPod, so I will be watching this closely."
> 
> ...


it's not retarded! Its totally false advertising! & companies have become accustomed to doing this to us these days because we let them get away with it! They are literally lying to us & we let them! Does this sound normal to you? If your boss told you he'd pay you $40/hr & you got $33/hr you'd just accept it and walk away?


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

I paid $602.60 (after a $25 rebate, taxes included) for my 20GB 3G iPod on Mar 27, 2004!!!

I can quite clearly remember wondering if I really need this expensive product... So far I've had 4 years of wonderful use. I intend to keep using it until it dies. I recently bought a replacement battery for $4. And an external battery for air travel for $5, which gives me 12+ hours.

I love the included inline (with earphone) remote control. Not to mention the FW connection. I'll miss it if it dies...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

TheBat said:


> I paid $602.60 (after a $25 rebate, taxes included) for my 20GB 3G iPod on Mar 27, 2004!!!
> 
> I can quite clearly remember wondering if I really need this expensive product... So far I've had 4 years of wonderful use. I intend to keep using it until it dies. I recently bought a replacement battery for $4. And an external battery for air travel for $5, which gives me 12+ hours.
> 
> I love the included inline (with earphone) remote control. Not to mention the FW connection. I'll miss it if it dies...


Wow, near the end of July 2004, my (non-credit-qualifying) 20GB fourth generation iPod was $389 plus taxes plus AppleCare $71 = $534.95.

Did not include an inline remote, but did include FireWire and USB cables and FireWire charger (like the 3G).

Come to think of it, mine would have had the student discount.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> it's not retarded! Its totally false advertising!


No it isn't. Apple has -- for years now -- had a disclaimer on their packaging that explains to retards that the term "8GB" or whatever means 8 billion bytes, but that in BINARY this is actually less (because a GB is actually 1,024,000 bytes). Eight billion bytes is 7.8GB, and then there's some formatting overhead and the iPod OS to deal with, resulting in a total free space of 7.45GB.

But that doesn't mean there wasn't 8GB to start with. There was.

Next you'll be telling me that Apple's claim of "1000 songs in your pocket" is "totally false advertising" but with YOUR music collection you only get 973 songs in there!! RIP OFF!!!!!
 



> companies have become accustomed to doing this to us these days because we let them get away with it!


Actually, I'm trying to think of any other examples like this and failing. Who are these "companies" you speak of?



> If your boss told you he'd pay you $40/hr & you got $33/hr you'd just accept it and walk away?


Um, hello, THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENS. Maybe if you had a JOB, you'd know that your stated per-hour wage never actually ends up in your hands. The employer (in tandem with the government) takes out percentages for this and that and you get the NET, not the GROSS. Nevertheless, no classified in the paper mentions this, or tells you the NET income rather than the GROSS income.

RIP OFF!!!!  

Jesus, move out of the basement already! :lmao:


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

LMAO... ya your right... you seem to be right about everything here... with 2700 posts am I the one who needs to get out of the basement??? I think not! I have a job & I get paid exactly what I was told!





chas_m said:


> No it isn't. Apple has -- for years now -- had a disclaimer on their packaging that explains to retards that the term "8GB" or whatever means 8 billion bytes, but that in BINARY this is actually less (because a GB is actually 1,024,000 bytes). Eight billion bytes is 7.8GB, and then there's some formatting overhead and the iPod OS to deal with, resulting in a total free space of 7.45GB.
> 
> But that doesn't mean there wasn't 8GB to start with. There was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I paid $538.20 + tx on January 2, 2004.

chas_m is right ,it is retarded. No one complains that they get the extra RAM. I G is actually 1024 megabytes, so on my 2 G iMac, I actual get almost 50 MB of extra RAM! Everyone has known for years that formatting takes up space. This was a big deal in the 90's, and think even brought up on BBS systems in the 80's.

It's boooooring. Stupid people can't sue over things they don't understand. Formatting hard drives seems to be one of them.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

mguertin said:


> Cool ... the worst thing is that if I want to make a claim now I have to find my original receipt for my 1G iPod I bought the day they got released!


Ditto!

Hopefully it's on one of the 3 Macs or on one of the 6 externals.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> LMAO... ya your right... I think not! I have a job & I get paid exactly what I was told!


Kind of turning into a flame war...

But I would have to agree, that if an iPod Nano is advertised as being 8GB, it should actually have 8GB of available storage. It is like the hard drive rip-offs, where they can advertise a 320GB drive, but it is actually 290GB. They claim that it has something to do with decimals - but since all data processing equipment that uses binary is in fact base two - they should advertise it with the correct size in base two. I can see that the OS may be extra, since one would expect M$ Fista to be much more hungry on space than any real, practical OS. But at least the drive should attain something that is at least close to the advertised numbers; and not in some flim-flam measurement system that does not exist.

Historically, there have been very few computers that operated in decimal, and I can not recall any decimal based computers since the late 60's, when there were a few machines that used special decimal counting tubes.

All this Metric stuff has turned into a huge fraud that benefits the corporation. On Friday I wanted a Litre of oil, but it only comes in 940mL bottles. I suppose because it is based on the bizarre US Quart, which is a fifth smaller than a real Quart. If we are really supposed to be metric, then it should be by the litre. Same with things that used to be a pound (454g), but are now perhaps only 350g.

I would be insulted at a $45 credit, if I had been subjected to defective batteries and equipment that is so poorly made it is basically unusable after five years. That is Corporate America!


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> That is Corporate America!


Yup that it is... we are being feed information "wrong" information... & we are to accept it as truth... this is the way this world is going.


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

I paid around $699 in July 2003 for my 3rd Gen iPod.

Still running strong, but I had to replace the battery last fall from one from iPodJuice.com.

Runs great, although around the 27-30G mark there are some bad sectors. 

I don't think I have the receipt anymore..


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

*does no receipt = no $$$ ?*

Hm...I bought my son one from Apple directly that is covered by this claim. However, the receipt? Gone....I'm afraid. Will Apple be contacting all of us who bought directly from their online store (here's hoping?) for our $ ?

Anyone know?

Jim


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

this argument about disk space is dumb. ALL drives are subject to this formatting discrepancy. Just pick your desired brand and standard size and ALL the stores will compete for your $$ anyway!


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

JVRudnick said:


> Hm...I bought my son one from Apple directly that is covered by this claim. However, the receipt? Gone....I'm afraid. Will Apple be contacting all of us who bought directly from their online store (here's hoping?) for our $ ?
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Jim


Somehow I think Apple won't be doing that. The cynic in me says that by not doing so, it saves them cash. 

Perhaps they will surprise me.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

chas_m said:


> No it isn't. Apple has -- for years now -- had a disclaimer on their packaging that explains to retards that the term "8GB" or whatever means 8 billion bytes, but that in BINARY this is actually less (because a GB is actually 1,024,000 bytes). Eight billion bytes is 7.8GB, and then there's some formatting overhead and the iPod OS to deal with, resulting in a total free space of 7.45GB.
> 
> But that doesn't mean there wasn't 8GB to start with. There was.


You're correct about the problem - it stems from the storage business deciding on using decimal as the base when it advertises GB or MB - rather than what is used everywhere else in the computer industry.

BUT, as far as your math is concerned, a GB is 1,073,741,824 bytes. So you're wrong by three orders of magnitude, and you used decimal math to boot. If you meant a MB is 1,024,000 bytes, you'd still be wrong as it is 1,048,576 bytes.

So, I'm sure you appreciate now that even if it's not misleading advertising, it's certainly confusing mixing bases like that.

If there weren't 8,589,934,592 bytes to start off with, it wasn't 8GB.



chas_m said:


> Actually, I'm trying to think of any other examples like this and failing. Who are these "companies" you speak of?


Both Seagate and Western Digital have settled on class action lawsuits.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

*More silly lawsuits!*

I'm with Chas_m on this! 

Some people will look for any reason to complain. If you have been involved in computers for any length of time, you know darn well that the particulars can be confusing and your mileage will vary. If you can't accept that, then go buy an old cassette Walkman off of eBay and stay away from computers all together.

Me? I paid full price for my 1st generation iPod when they came out. My battery life was a little crummy until the firmware update, but generally speaking it worked great for years. 

I have my receipt and could ask Apple for $45, but why? I easily got every penny of use out of my iPod... and every one since... well except the shuffle that went swimming in the Caribbean with me – but that was my fault!

Just my two cents... Then again, I've been wrong before, just ask my ex-wife!

B


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

The biggest downside of this "credit" is that you can't use it on refurb products or on EDU/EPP. Major deal killer IMO...

Besides - my second gen iPod battery worked like new for years - but I always did a full charge/full discharge. I don't care what people say about "no memory effect"...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> If your boss told you he'd pay you $40/hr & you got $33/hr you'd just accept it and walk away?


Your example is flawed. 

A better example would be if you applied for a job that was paying $40 Australian/hr and then got your pay cheque in CAD. 

The fact that the hard drive manufacturers chose to advertise with units expressed as a billion bytes instead of gigabytes is unfortunate. But at the end of the day - it's just a mathematical conversion...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

RobTheGob said:


> A better example would be if you applied for a job that was paying $40 Australian/hr and then got your pay cheque in CAD.


Or perhaps getting paid a million dollars - but in Zimbabwe dollars instead of Canadian...



> The fact that the hard drive manufacturers chose to advertise with units expressed as a billion bytes instead of gigabytes is unfortunate. But at the end of the day - it's just a mathematical conversion...


But the problem is - they don't! My external, and really, all of the drives I aquired recently, all stated the size in Gigabytes - and all were short. Kind of like when the Auditor General figured out that many gas pumps claim to pump more gas than they actually do - something like a 5% rip off.

And it is not just drive manufacturers - but makers of keychain drives that engage in this rip off as well. I am not talking about the size of the drive after installing an OS or something - I am talking about the size of the drive even before formatting. It all adds up, and once people clue into the false advertising, they will chime in woth their opinion and a class action lawsuit.

It would be less of a problem if they actually rated the drive in billions of bytes of storage - then we would know the real story.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Just dug up my receipt & the receipt for my battery replacement from Small Dog so I know when the original battery failed. Looks like I purchased my 2nd generation iPod (10GB) April 29, 2003 (this was the day the 3rd generation came out so the 2nd generations went for half price - a day before they were $600 & I paid $374.40).

My battery was ordered from Small Dog January 12, 2005 so it failed less than 2 years after getting it (and I am very kind to my batteries) but I figured it was just regular battery death. Figures I just bought a ridiculously overpriced cable from Apple!


----------



## dalethompson (Sep 12, 2006)

I think Apple should pay up (and I'm a huge fan of the company).

I got the 1st generation ipod nano and despite what the company claimed, I never got close to the battery life that was advertised. I think it was 10-14 hours battery life but I was getting something like 3-4 hours at most, right out of the box.

I charged it fully when I got it (according to the instructions), then turned off settings like the backlight, EQ settings etc. Nothing, I got battery time that was really, really bad. I never complained because I love my nano, despite always having to charge it.

Is $45 enough as a rebate to people like me? Well, it's a nice gesture, even if Apple was forced to do it. The $3 million+ they are out in this class action lawsuit is a small drop in the bucket for them. In fact, making this rebate only available for their online store is pretty smart. I will be upgrading to Leopard OS (finally), so they are actually making money off me (since the Leopard upgrade is $129.00 Cdn.)

Apple is great to deal with and I love their products. This is a small bump in the road for them and I accept their rebate for this mistake. It won't make me like them any less or sway me in any way from buying another mac (or apple product). At least Apple accepts the settlement and is moving forward.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

The settlement agreement and claims form have been posted:

iPod Battery Settlement Program

Time to dig out my old credit card statements.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for the links. i thought i missed out on this one. wuhoo! my battery sucks on my 3G so i know i qualify.

perfect for itunes movies i hope


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm out  found my receipt which indicated July 04...ugh.


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

My brother got his 1 month after the defects, I guess we were lucky.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Delroy666 said:


> The settlement agreement and claims form have been posted:
> 
> iPod Battery Settlement Program
> 
> Time to dig out my old credit card statements.


Jeez. Long enough??! Anyone know the Coles Notes version of this settlement document?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Jeez. Long enough??! Anyone know the Coles Notes version of this settlement document?


lol hey, it's legalese so what'd ya expect? They have to justify their billing hours somehow?


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> Jeez. Long enough??! Anyone know the Coles Notes version of this settlement document?


I am not a lawyer, but basically this is what you have to do:

1. Fill out the claim form in Schedule A (starting on Pg.19 of the PDF). Indicate the the battery failure was during the 2nd year following purchase.

2. Find your proof of purchase. This can be a sales receipt, invoice, a copy of a cheque, or a credit card statement.

3. Mail both of these to: 

Resolve Corporation 
Canada iPod Battery Settlement Program 
Project 121L8 
PO Box 12121 
St John, New Brunswick 
E2L 5E7 
Tel.: 1-800-480-2666


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

Does the settlement program cover iPod mini?


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

miniphone said:


> Does the settlement program cover iPod mini?


No. It covers the 1st, 2nd and 3rd-generation iPods only.


----------



## bing12345 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Don't forget*

If you ever used applecare or the battery replacement program - you're not eligible. I used applecare on my 10 gig three times and the battery life never got any better, but I'm still not eligible . . . oh well.

Eventually I bought a replacement battery and that solved the issue, but I'm still a bit choaked about this . . . mostly because I wanted the $45 to subsidize the shuffle I'm going to buy my wife.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I filled out all the forms for this and sent it in a couple weeks ago - I was surprised to get my $45 store coupon code in the mail yesterday! I used it on a replacement battery for my G4 Powerbook.


----------

